# Fake Hunting Guide Gets Busted



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Basically a young conman who was selling hunts on a 15,000 acre ranch in the Carrizo Springs area who didn't have permission to even hunt the place himself. The game wardens arrested him at the ranch in question on Friday and he had 6 paid hunters in camp at the time.

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT! SCAM ALERT!

Texas Game warden needs your help!

Garrett Duvall Is a scam and an "alleged" criminal!

We did a hunt with him a month ago for an episode of our show, paid for the hunt, and even brought another paid hunter.

We killed some great deer! But I just got a call from the South Texas Game Warden, and spent almost an hour on the phone with him.

The South Texas Ranch, "Regallo Ranch," we paid to hunt on with "his outfit" was not his at all! He was just hired to fix the fence and do some maintenance on the property.
According to the Warden, he allegedly moved into one of the houses on the 15k acres illegally, and started selling hunts on the ranch illegally. He also hunted himself daily, Illegally, killing dozens of deer and just dumping them in a pit on the property! Makes me sick!

The Interview I did with him for the show, we did it in the "lodge," was actually the family's personal vacation home, and had no permission to be inside.
He does not even have a valid hunting licence, drivers licence, or valid Texas ID.

This guy is straight up garbage! He then texted me last night to try to get me to take down the video so they could not use it against him. Of course I did not.

I will be giving the Game Warden everything he needs to put this scum bag away! The Game Warden has contacted 8 other hunters in the past 3 days.

If you have paid for a hunt with Garret Duvall please call the Game Warden at 830.347.7029 to provide him with additional information. I would love to see this guy put away for a long time!

Here's the video. The guy on the right is Garrett Duvall,






I understand the paid hunters were allowed to keep the deer that they paid for and killed.

Hope this guy does some hard time...makes me think of Dusty Barber ugh.

TH


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

People are f ing stupid


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

What a POS.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't imagine how mad the landowner was while watching this. 

But seriously did the hunter not have a clue something was up when the guide didn't go hunt with him!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Those guys were from the Houston area that were there when they got busted. I knew one of them.

I was told them did not keep the deer, TPW confiscated them. They were not charged, but, it is unclear if charges could be filed or fines before it is all said and done


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That's crazy!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So stupid yet so ballsy. The judge will be snickering to himself and shaking his head as he passes sentence.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. Lol. I'd wanna kill that pos if I was the landowner or even a leasee and he somehow pulled that off.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

How many felonies did he get?


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Really sad, those where young deer that guy shot in the video also.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What is the relatioship between Duval and that outfit that had the Youtube Video? I assume they were scammed to, is he partnered with the criminal in question?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> What is the relatioship between Duval and that outfit that had the Youtube Video? I assume they were scammed to, is he partnered with the criminal in question?


Saw a post from the YouTube guy on another site that said he was scammed and was providing all of the video evidence to the Game Wardens to help put this idiot away.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Saw a post from the YouTube guy on another site that said he was scammed and was providing all of the video evidence to the Game Wardens to help put this idiot away.


Ok, thanks. I heard about this Saturday and my friend was telling me about it but I was driving and having trouble hearing all he was saying. From what he said, there were two "outfitters" arrested by Game wardens. They sent me a few pics but I am not going to post them.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Young know, I bet this type of thing happens all the time one way or the other.

A buddy of mine leased a ranch for years from a guy. After years my buddy found out the guy had the ranch for grazing rights only and the owner never even knew the guy was leasing for hunting. 

One year the guy told my buddy they were off the lease because the owner had leased to some else. Long story short the group with some homework, my buddy contact the owner who had no idea someone was even hunting his ranch. My buddy cut a deal with the owner and leased and still leases the ranch.

Evedently the goat herder made several years profit leasing it for deer hunting behind the owners back and was going to lease for more $$ when he was going to kick my buddies group off the ranch.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Crazy! He must be mentally ill to think owner wouldn't find out


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

Pretty ballsy to go on camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

They should just shoot him and throw him in a hole.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Guys just trying to make some extra cash, do we really need to be that hard on him? 
Just playing but in all reality the guy will get a slap on the hand and sentbon his way


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Young know, I bet this type of thing happens all the time one way or the other.
> 
> A buddy of mine leased a ranch for years from a guy. After years my buddy found out the guy had the ranch for grazing rights only and the owner never even knew the guy was leasing for hunting.
> 
> ...


I sniffed out a similar situation about 10 years ago.

Found a lease bordering Lake Texana State Park....for those of you familiar with that park you know there are a lot of deer and some nice ones for the area.

I met the guy to look at the lease....first impression was an alcoholic Santa Claus LMAO.

I printed out a contract and had the lease payment in cash....no way I was handing the guy that kinda $$ with no contract.

We drove the lease and I was all in......until I handed him the contract.

Then I hear a story about he can't sign it because an old lady he knows owns the land, and he is planning on hunting with us.......crazy deal to say the least.

I left with the cash still in my hand.....I did drink a few of his beers before heading home.

I'd bet a nickel that someone on this board has run into the same guy over the years.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> Guys just trying to make some extra cash, do we really need to be that hard on him?
> Just playing but in all reality the guy will get a slap on the hand and sentbon his way


The game violations are usually not too severe but you can bet the sheriff will hammer him with criminal trespass and breaking an entering etc just to make a point. And it's all on video, felony charges coming im sure that will end with either hard time or lots of fines/probation and no hunting or guns for life I'm sure


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

He is in serious trouble, fines and restitution will be pretty high, plus he commited several felonies.


----------



## rudeman (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

TH


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Bizarre. 

How did he have access to the houses? This is obviously a hunting property yet nobody was hunting?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

texasbagman said:


> Bizarre.
> 
> How did he have access to the houses? This is obviously a hunting property yet nobody was hunting?


He was hired help, supposed to be doing maintenance and fence work


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

Did anyone watch the video posted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

billsandducks said:


> Did anyone watch the video posted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried. They are all a bunch of tools.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Bearkat said:


> I tried. They are all a bunch of tools.


Agreed. Sheisty all the way around is what I gathered watching. Management YOUNG 8 down? Lol.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

More ballz than brains that's for sure.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

Bearkat said:


> I tried. They are all a bunch of tools.


It proves with money and a camera you can have a hunting show .

The fellow that got busted needs to spend a lot of time in jail.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats the 1st time I've ever seen a magazine fed rifle with singles on the butt stock...***.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Those giant food plots with only 1 small buck out there show the place is shot out. Sad deal will take years to recover

The show is a joke too lol why would you not research an outfitter before hunting there. It's funny when that crook is talking he has no idea what to say even talking about contracting out duck hunts lol


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

What a tool... So who has left a voicemail for Garret? lol Number on the screen.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

I hate to be naÃ¯ve but *** this is nuts.


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if this was the first time he did something like this. I'd bet anyone who has hired this POS in the past to do work on their place have had stuff come up missing or animals poached. Unfortunately our legal/justice system is broken and this guy will probably get a slap on the wrist and sent on his way to commit more crimes.


----------



## smithhunter (Dec 29, 2014)

POS!!!


----------



## billsandducks (Jul 20, 2016)

Dude said he went to guide school... is that even a thing because I haven't heard of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*WOW*

WOW Unbelievable what people will do...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

billsandducks said:


> Dude said he went to guide school... is that even a thing because I haven't heard of it.
> 
> And his customers bought that? Doesn't say much for them either.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I wonder if he broke into the house, or if they left it unlocked. Surely they didn't give him keys to the house just to fix the fence. So i wonder if that is considered breaking and entering also if it was unlocked and he just walked in, along with all his other charges.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> billsandducks said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said he went to guide school... is that even a thing because I haven't heard of it.
> ...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"Shot placement is the key!"

What a jackarse!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

You have to go check out the green screen's post on this. The guy that made the video is on there talking along with I'm assuming the friend of the accused pos poacher. Get your popcorn ready!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Mallardman02 said:


> You have to go check out the green screen's post on this. The guy that made the video is on there talking along with I'm assuming the friend of the accused pos poacher. Get your popcorn ready!


Link?


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=630134


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

nvm


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

budreau said:


> It proves with money and a camera you can have a hunting show .
> 
> The fellow that got busted needs to spend a lot of time in jail.


Lol. That's funny I thought and think the same thing when watching some outdoor "shows". Then they get "sponsored" and get a bunch of free chite. Go on cool hunts. Free. **** I'm doing something wrong. 
Anyone want to take me hunting and fishing. I got a camera on my phone.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mallardman02 said:


> You have to go check out the green screen's post on this. The guy that made the video is on there talking along with I'm assuming the friend of the accused pos poacher. Get your popcorn ready!


Man I read that whole lonnnng sob. Lol. Good reading on what actually happened. Gotta say I judged the show host wrong in thinking they were in the know with that pos wannabe outfitter. He seems like a pretty cool and decent dude. He just has a ways to go in the outdoor video making world. Lol


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

nomaspigtails said:


> Man I read that whole lonnnng sob. Lol. Good reading on what actually happened. Gotta say I judged the show host wrong in thinking they were in the know with that pos wannabe outfitter. He seems like a pretty cool and decent dude. He just has a ways to go in the outdoor video making world. Lol


Same here

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I literally hope he dies.

I can't even get 1 minute into the video, the ****** with the AR is a fat *** moron too. I guarantee he knew. Hope he does time too.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Trouthunter said:


> Basically a young conman who was selling hunts on a 15,000 acre ranch in the Carrizo Springs area who didn't have permission to even hunt the place himself. The game wardens arrested him at the ranch in question on Friday and he had 6 paid hunters in camp at the time.
> 
> PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT! SCAM ALERT!
> 
> ...


This is arguably the worst podcast or YouTube video I've seen , lol.

Is this a piece of some scam reality show ?

Either way, too funny. Got to be a hoax right?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Not a hoax the video guy has a Facebook, website and sponsors etc he's trying to be a real show. Not sure how he could not be a part of the scam. There's still pics and videos of him and the crook on his Facebook, if the dude is really not part of the scam then he needs some serious pic and video lessons lol

http://www.txgamehunters.com/


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Buncha kooks


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

saltaholic said:


> Not a hoax the video guy has a Facebook, website and sponsors etc he's trying to be a real show. Not sure how he could not be a part of the scam. There's still pics and videos of him and the crook on his Facebook, if the dude is really not part of the scam then he needs some serious pic and video lessons lol
> 
> http://www.txgamehunters.com/


Ok, thought I was maybe being harsh...but holy amateur night bat man!

Crazy stuff to say the least.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy. I just watched that video last week from there website. I was ordering a cover they sell for my Atn scope.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Not sure how many of you followed the post on the green page, but I read most until it was taken off. The man who did the video came on and told his story "AFTER EVERYONE BASHED HIM FOR HIS VIDEO". He did not attack anyone but only replied "thank you and I will work on it. All feedback is welcome, even negative so I can improve." Funny how after he came and gave a full account of the story and what happened how everyone quit bashing him and either thanked him or gave positive advice. 
I don't know him at all, don't have face book so don't follow him, but he MANNED UP more then many people on here or the other thread ever would. Not calling anyone out on here but let's see your home shot videos when you were first trying to make something for yourself when you had nothing. 
Not starting any fights, just stating what happened on the other thread and what I've seen here.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

DR_Smith said:


> Not sure how many of you followed the post on the green page, but I read most until it was taken off. The man who did the video came on and told his story "AFTER EVERYONE BASHED HIM FOR HIS VIDEO". He did not attack anyone but only replied "thank you and I will work on it. All feedback is welcome, even negative so I can improve." Funny how after he came and gave a full account of the story and what happened how everyone quit bashing him and either thanked him or gave positive advice.
> I don't know him at all, don't have face book so don't follow him, but he MANNED UP more then many people on here or the other thread ever would. Not calling anyone out on here but let's see your home shot videos when you were first trying to make something for yourself when you had nothing.
> Not starting any fights, just stating what happened on the other thread and what I've seen here.


Which means he knew it was not very good to begin with. Some people might take issue with that fact alone. Not me, but some people.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems I've heard his na.e before. Seems like I remember someone saying he was leading ranches that he didn't have permission to sell leases to. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

The guide supposedly had fines from another "hunting crime" he had not paid in another county. The camera man who told of the story supposedly knew nothing about it and was one of the first people to give all evidence to the game wardens to try and help put him in jail. 
I agree there were lots of "red flags" but if he is a newer hunter he possibly may not have seen them. I was just trying to say from reading other forum he tried to do all he could to help and also did not complain about any of the negative talk directed at him, but accepted it and asked for "help in improving". Class act I would hope most people would admire about a fellow hunter that had just been bashed.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

DR, he could be totally innocent, or, he could have known and is just covering his tracks.

It will be interesting to find out how all of this plays out. If he did know, I bet they find an email or something to bring him in.

Innocent until proven guilty. Or, guilt, by association?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Guys get off the man who made the video; it's not about him it's about the POS thief who posed to make money.

Come on geeze.

TH


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Guys get off the man who made the video; it's not about him it's about the POS thief who posed to make money.
> 
> Come on geeze.
> 
> TH


I read the thread on TBH and the hunter sounded like a naive nice guy, he manned up and answered all questions. He wanted help in improving his videos and to help put the "Professional Hunter " behind bars.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Anyone know if he has ever been charged??


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey bigfish, I agree with you. He very well could be playing it smart once he found out that the guy got busted. I'm trying to give him the benefit of the doubt, but Kiel others have said and asked it would be nice to get the whole story and truths be told! Kinda like the west Tx hunting party that got ambushed!!
Hoping this comes out in Lonestar outdoor magazine or something!! Be a good article for it!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Man that video is so bad, I just cannot watch the whole thing. Hard to believe anyone would want to hunt with the guy, and, even harder to believe anyone would video it and put it on their facebook page.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

The whole thing stinks - horrible attempt at video( gives hunting a bad shade), how can landowner not be aware of this type of event. Did he have permission to shoot deer but not for profit or just plain stealing?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

One of the other forums said he was hired to do ranch maintenance then was asked to start shooting deer to help fill MLD's. That makes allot more sense to me, so he just slapped a price tag on the deer and illegally used the houses for lodging lol


----------



## Matt Cazalas (Nov 2, 2016)

Happens a lot in the real estate market. People try to get deposit for rental homes that are not even theirs!!


----------

